# Alguien a hecho el curso de pc y telefonía móvil ?



## fac (Oct 4, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy kim
Como digo en el asunto: alguien a hecho un curso en fasiculos hace unos años llamado PC y telefónia móvil ?.
Resulta que el curso no esta mál, pero tengo algunas dudas sobre algunos asunto y queria compartir y ayudas a la vez.
Saludos a todos y a vuestra disposición.


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 8, 2009)

que onda fac  yo compraba ese curso pero por desgracia donde vivo no  llego mas estaba bueno y no pude completar la coleccion si tu la tienes ojala pudieras compartirla al foro.


----------



## fac (Nov 21, 2009)

Buenas tarde,
Siento no haber respondido antes., pido disculpas.
Actualmente al cambiar de PC y este nuevo no incluir puerto serie, tengo problemas no resultos para poder volver a reiniciarme con este curso que en un principio me gusto, me desepciono cuando al terminar vi que en realidad me me enseño a poder realizar algun pequeñó programa para enviar sms, que era mi objetivo.
No obstante quiero volverlo a repasar todo. cuando tenga el tema concluido, vere como puedo aportar al foro el curso.
Gracias por tu respuesta y atención.
fac.


----------



## vichito (Abr 26, 2010)

fac existe alguna forma en el que yo pueda obtener ese curso? soy de chile y aun no he podido encontrar algo asi por aca.... ojala me pudieses ayudar, te lo agradeceria eternamente
gracias


----------



## leanderj4 (Oct 1, 2011)

buenas, una pregunta no saben donde me puedo descargar los numeros completos en q en la tienda se saltaron varios numeros y no se cuales son todos los pasos y componentes que se utilizan... gracias


----------

